

Looking at the code behind our three uses of Apache Hadoop - yarapavan
http://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-engineering/looking-at-the-code-behind-our-three-uses-of-apache-hadoop/468211193919

======
samratjp
Somewhat unrelated, but, while reading through this, I couldn't help but think
"where else is facebook going to find engineers who have dealt with scale at a
petabyte level?" Hmmm, the Google diaspora inside facebook looks more clearer
now, doesn't it?

~~~
mdaniel
I have such mixed feelings about Facebook as an engineering company. I think
that Facebook is the antithesis of Google's "Don't Be Evil", but I get quite
giddy when I read about some of the crazy stuff those folks are pulling off
over there.

It is quite awesome that parity files can save an organization 4 _petabytes_
of storage. See kids? Stay in school: petabytes matter.

------
chrismiller
Facebook engineering have been posting some really interesting information in
the last few weeks. I've always wondered how Facebook manages backups for
their MySQL data. It never occurred to me that they might be using Hadoop.

Kind of unrelated but the comments on this posts make me cringe:

"please fix the issues with unblocked people being invisible or it makes you
look like complete idiots as programmers since they are still blocked after
being clicked unblocked.....I think my seven year old could have coded it by
now.geesh."

and

"but dese details cud help hackerz"

